# Who wants FREE BEANS from Starbucks?



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

*Will you obtain these extraordinary beans?*​
YES, thanks a million, you're my best mate!422.22%NO. Get thee behind me Satan.844.44%You lying bastard, the beans aren't even free527.78%None of the above, I shall post my response15.56%


----------



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

Kind of free anyway: 200g of Starbucks Espresso Fairtrade beans are reduced from £3.50 to £2.50 at Tesco. And you can swap the empty bag for a tall latte http://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=285644732

Who's with me???

I've taken the plunge and will try to swap the latte for a flat white at my local Sb. The latte is sooo weak.

Edit: I've just checked the price of a tall latte and it's £2.25. This post is even more deceitful than I had envisaged. Sorry.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I voted 'yes' just incase I need to season some new burrs, or give them to someone else to do the same job with...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Bump up


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I dont like tesco, so its a resounding no thanks from me


----------



## Dark Side (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for this, will give them a go. Perfect to test my new grinder on.


----------



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

Dark Side said:


> Thanks for this, will give them a go. Perfect to test my new grinder on.


Hooray! Don't forget to vote!


----------



## Daily_Grind (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks for the tip. was going to grab a couple of these for practice (I need lots of it) but, just went to order from Tesco online and computer say NO - "Sorry, this product is currently not available".

Limited stock in stores only maybe? Note offer ends 24th Mar.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I can only conclude that the OP must be desperate for a caffeine fix to even contemplate this.

What does his coffee from home taste like ???

Ian


----------



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to start a thread promoting the Antichrist to our religion.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm not even going to dignify this with a response

oh wait.....I just have. Bugger


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> I can only conclude that the OP must be desperate for a caffeine fix to even contemplate this.


or is smoking crack...


----------



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

Daily_Grind said:


> Thanks for the tip. was going to grab a couple of these for practice (I need lots of it) but, just went to order from Tesco online and computer say NO - "Sorry, this product is currently not available".
> 
> Limited stock in stores only maybe? Note offer ends 24th Mar.


That's odd. It's available for delivery in South London. I suppose they don't ship things between depots.


----------

